# Musical Equipment Porn!



## bignath (28/8/11)

OK,

here goes...Last night, Cocko, Silo Ted and Funkyyyy were talking about our guitars and i thought it would be a cool idea to get a post started for all the muso's who are brewers and want to share pic's of gear they use...

Here's SOME of my stuff.

I am a professional musician, and private music tutor, specialising in drums, guitar and bass. My "bread and butter" is drums (have a degree in it), but spend my spare time playing guitar, both privately and in a local band around the local pubs...

Here's some pics of my "girls" and some of the thing's i stand on....

Main Guitar: PRS 1997 Custom 22, with bird inlay, Dragon II pickups, coil split electrics, stoptail bridge. Loverly guitar. A few cosmetic bumps as you would expect from a guitar that is 15years old...Neck pickup for smooth lead work is absolutely mind blowing...The more astute of you guitar players will notice i've swapped the original knobs for knurled chromed ones. Still have the original black and clear ones, just prefer the chromes...


----------



## bignath (28/8/11)

Backup Guitar:

Fender '50's Player's Stratocaster - Single ply pickguard, vintage tuners, perfectly straight neck, replaced the stock standard pickup for Seymour Duncan JB Junior single coil humbucker.

Nice guitar. Was my main guitar until my PRS came along....


----------



## bignath (28/8/11)

Here is the backup for my backup....

Poor mans Jem Universe (Steve Vai model)

Nice guitar, lots of sharp bits, locking tremelo for all the dimebag "bombs". Just not as useable as the above two guitars....A lot of fun though...


----------



## Pennywise (28/8/11)

Very nice man, I only have one guitar now as I gave my cheapy to my son to play around with

Kramer stagemaster is my weapon of choice


----------



## bignath (28/8/11)

Here's some of my effects, have a few more, but these ones are the more "permanent" residents on my floor board...




1. Vox Wah. You know the one. Bog standard wah pedal. 
2. MXR Super comp. Not a bad compressor, useful for smoothening out my strat in particular as it has staggered pole pieces. Top E and B strings tend to be a lot quiter than the other 4. Good for funk and lead stuff.
3. ULBRICK Phat Axe Overdrive - Awesome handbuilt overdrive by Dave Ulbrick. Doesn't have the midrange hump like tubescreamers do. Very nice pedal. Nearly always left switched on...
4. MI Audio Crunchbox - "marshall in a box" pedal. And yep, it does sound like a cranked marshall....
5. Hand made foot switch pedal for my amp (Orange Dual Terror). The original channel switcher is huge, made this to fit on my pedal board.
6. MXR Micro Amp - very simple but effective boost pedal.
7. Vox Time Machine Delay - Satriani signature model delay pedal. Awesome unit, digital and analogue, hi-fi, and lo-fi, tap tempo, very cool.
8. MXR Smartgate (noisegate). Very good noisegate. Not sure i need it anymore so have been thinking about selling it. Useful for cleaning up the strat on overdrive sounds, but otherwise useless for me. The PRS is dead quiet when i'm not playing it.
9. Korg Pitchblack Tuner - excellent tuner, with four different modes of tuning - normal, strobe etc....

Couldn't take a pic of my amp as it is getting repaired (valves are rooted). But i'm sure you know what an orange amp looks like....

Lets see what the rest of you guys are playing, feel free to share....

Nath


----------



## manticle (28/8/11)

Title should be musical equipment porn. I'm not a guitarist but I make ambient industrial soundscape and use a variety of guitar effects pedals, samplers and so on. Just stock pictures of the equipment I use rather than in situ. Same thing, less effort for me.

Lazy Sunday.

Boss pitchshifter:





Boss metal distortion:





Boss mega distortion:





Boss delay:





Boss reverb:





Boss super overdrive:





Bodd rotary pedal (leslie cabinet simulation):





Moog moogerfooger ring modulator (new):


----------



## manticle (28/8/11)

Boss SE-70 effects processor (new):





Korg Electribe ES 1 drum rhytm sampler:





Korg Kaoss 3:





Korg microsampler (new):





Roland s760:





^Used in conjunction with Boss loop pedal:




(and aforementioned delay and reverb plus a VGA screen and SCSI drive, no need for pics): 

^AND Korg microKorg:





Microsampler is a replacement for all of the above (roland related) as setting that up live is a massive pain in the balls.

Some other bits and pieces that are around but not much in use. Software for editing samples and recording/editing tracks, a couple of mixers, some bass effects processors that my partner uses when we collaborate etc.


----------



## Silo Ted (28/8/11)

manticle said:


> Title should be musical equipment porn.



Agreed. Although for the time being here are some of my toys. Much more to follow in the next week (non-guitar)

And manticle, if you don't take pictures of your gear, it isn't counted ! Beaices, how else can we know if youre a good at housekeeping :blink: 

ESP LTD (EC Series). I'm in love with the tone and feel of this more than any guitar I have ever picked up. It has a fat and heavy sound, and a playing feel that is inspiring me to play more. That's a good thing. 




My trusty Fender Stratocaster (*ahem* Squire). Still gets a lot of use on a weekly basis, mostly for formulating ideas when producing electronic music. Note the damage, after a Pete Townsend-esque brawl with a speaker cabinet. I plan to artistically destroy this over time to make my gear look more punk-rock. 




Ibanez SR 200 Bass with powered onboard boost. This was a cheap impulse buy (<$500), and I rarely play it at the moment, preferring instead to lay bass lines down electronically. When i get my shit together with a new PC, it will be used for recording 'real' bass lines.




These live on a Hercules Tri-Guitar stand, a heavy-duty accessory that is impressive in it's durability, and is fitted (as standard) with the auto-grab system for fast release of instruments. This will never fall over. Highly recommended to anyone wanting to house multiple guitars.

Behringer V-Tone GMX210 - Analogue modelling amplifier, housing 2 x 10inch cones, this rarely gets above '2' in volume. 




The hippie backpacker ensemble, no roadies required. Mahalo ukulele & baby djembe





mAudio Controller - I use this a lot, several times a week. Hardly top-shelf equipment, but it's perfect for what I want in a controller.


----------



## Silo Ted (28/8/11)

Xaphoon (sounds like a cross between a clarinet and a saxophone) & Yamaha recorder


----------



## bignath (28/8/11)

Yeah I agree with change of title. Sorry. Didn't mean to make it seem exclusive to guitar only. Can this be changed either by me or a moderator??? If I can do it, how??


----------



## Cocko (28/8/11)

My studio in its former glory:





These days - down sized when moved... had to make room for some fridges HA!





Studio axe on loan from old work: PRS 513 - 5 pick ups, 13 switch selections - you name the tone, it has it!





My axe is at the folks, will grab a pic next time I am there....


----------



## Mitcho89 (28/8/11)

Bloody great studio you have there Cocko, mine is tremendously cheaper but ever so slowly getting there!View attachment 47922


----------



## Cocko (28/8/11)

Mitcho89 said:


> Bloody great studio you have there Cocko, mine is tremendously cheaper but ever so slowly getting there!View attachment 47922



Looks awesome brother!

Are they Samson Rubicons?

Nice monitors huh!


----------



## Doubleplugga (29/8/11)

As you can see I am a huge metal fan, especially Metallica, although I must say the Epiphone Bullseye is probably the favourite to play. And then there is the Maton for strumming away on whilst the brew is boiling \m/(-,-)\m/


----------



## dago001 (29/8/11)

Love my guitars, love my brewing excuse crappy pics taken with fone.
Non players

1972 Gibson SG



1960's Maton - changed the bridge but quite rare



Players

2008 Gibson SG Special Faded 3 pickup for when I wanna rock




200? Fender Strat with mid range boost on back knob for when I wanna be EC




Gretsch Electromatic Gold Top




Epiphone Firebird for when I wanna be Skynyrd or Winter




Mid 8-'s Fender acoustic with retro fit K&K puresound acoustic pup - Love tis guitar - you just can't replace 25+ years of beer, sweat and ciggys. Not the best sounding acoustic, but she's my baby.




Also have Yamaha pacifica, and a Cort acoustic/electric. Next buy will either be a Cole Clark FL2AC or a Martin of some sorts.
I use 2 hand built point to point wired valve amps. On is a direct replica of an early Fender - about 13 watts and an inbuilt tremelo. The other is 50 watts of pure excellent tone. Can make this amp sound like a Fender, Marshall, Vox etc. Built by a mate of mine.


----------



## Cocko (29/8/11)

LagerBomb said:


> Love my guitars, love my brewing excuse crappy pics taken with fone.
> Non players
> 
> 1972 Gibson SG
> ...




2 triple humbuckers guitars.... So F%RKING ROCK!

Nice stash!


----------



## dago001 (29/8/11)

Don't play the triples hbuckers much - mainly play the strat these days, and like to play the acoustic a lot. Got myself a digitech looper pedal which is great fun. I find that I have to work a lot harder on the acoustics, where as with the electrics I use backing tracks to jam with. 
Also got a Cajon with a bass drum pedal, laptop snare and some noname cymbal. Wife wanted a drum kit - when she can coordinate herself enough to get a song out of this, then she gets some drums. Got a small 250 watt PA for jamming and parties. 
All this fits in a small bedroom with a computer and 200 kilos of grain stored in containers.
Lifes not all that bad at the moment.


----------



## Cocko (29/8/11)

LagerBomb said:


> Don't play the triples hbuckers much - mainly play the strat these days, and like to play the acoustic a lot. Got myself a digitech looper pedal which is great fun. I find that I have to work a lot harder on the acoustics, where as with the electrics I use backing tracks to jam with.
> Also got a Cajon with a bass drum pedal, laptop snare and some noname cymbal. Wife wanted a drum kit - when she can coordinate herself enough to get a song out of this, then she gets some drums. Got a small 250 watt PA for jamming and parties.
> All this fits in a small bedroom with a computer and 200 kilos of grain stored in containers.
> Lifes not all that bad at the moment.



Sounds like its pretty sweet mate! - good work!

Seriously, how the f*cking good is a Cajon for jam with the acoustic?!?! Check out the Meinl site for vids if you really need to know how versatile they are!

Love mine!


----------



## bignath (29/8/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Agreed. Although for the time being here are some of my toys. Much more to follow in the next week (non-guitar)
> 
> And manticle, if you don't take pictures of your gear, it isn't counted ! Beaices, how else can we know if youre a good at housekeeping :blink:
> 
> ...



G'day Silo,
what "sort" of strat is your Squire? Looks like my old one that was Japanese built, with a serial number on the headstock? Silver Fender/Squire logo??

*If so*, in particular, those guitars are beautiful. Whatever you do (if it's one of those guitars) don't trash it mate, you'll have plenty of people that would take it off your hands rather than see it put through a speaker cab...

Worth a bit of money to people that know what they are looking at. 

Cheers mate,

Nath


----------



## bowie in space (30/8/11)

Mitcho89 said:


> Bloody great studio you have there Cocko, mine is tremendously cheaper but ever so slowly getting there!View attachment 47922



Is that a left handed bass I see?


----------



## petesbrew (30/8/11)

Nothing compared to most of the equipment on this thread but here's my gear



Found on a council cleanup a few years ago. Yamaha Bass w/Active pickups, still working, thrown cos the string kept falling off. :lol: 


'68 Mustang (mod'd with Dimarzio split coil HB's)
'82 Yamaha SG-300 (a killer guitar)
Maton M325 Acoustic

The rig's an Alesis Quadraverb GT playing through a Marshall 100W JMP Superlead MkII. Plus a Hendrix Wah that still needs repairs.
Also got an Ampeg 130CC Combo, and a rock'n purple-sunburst Ashton acoustic guitar for the kiddies to learn on.


----------



## jlm (30/8/11)

In what I'm sure will be a useless attempt to stop this being a guitarist's clusterfuck (how many guitarists does it take to beat another guitarist off....10. 1 do do the jacking off, 9 to say I can do that but faster)

The apple of my eye. Punchy like a piano, necks a little chunky but is relatively short, Body is nice and thin but not real well balanced unless you're playing it up around your ears so put a second strap knob on it, will get around to finding a genuine Ric one one day...


----------



## jlm (30/8/11)

Can't seem to attach more than 1 image/post, anyway, here's the B team.....



Japanese J bass. Thiner, faster neck than the ric but longer scale, swings and roundabouts I spose. Nice to play but doesn't sound as good to my ear. Also a cheap Musicman knockoff tuned to B (The key of fart) for when I want to try to play Carcass tunes.


----------



## jlm (30/8/11)

To make it all loud.....


Markbass Minimark sitting atop a cab with 2x10 Eminence Speakers. I love that little amp so much. It sounds so good at low volumes while watching TV, I've never come across that in an amp before. But you crank it up, no one beleives the sound that comes out of it even without the extension cab. It puts out 150W through the 2x6 in the combo, and another 100W on the extension. Gives such a clean sound of whatever is pluged into it (at the moment I'm after a bit of a growl so use a Sansamp DI box, the blend feature is genius, 50/50 effect and ric thankyou)and is about the size of a computer tower and weighs 9kg. Yet to have the limiter kick in even with the pedal and can be heard clearly through guitarist's Soldano SLO 100 (nothing can be heard over a soldano....those pots go up to 11) in the rehearsal room. Yet to be used live (and havn't been onstage in a long, long time) but have a gig lined up soon and, meh, DI me. Going to local music shop to play with some Markbass Traveller Cabs once tax return clears though...
Also out on loan have an old Ibanez Roadstar and an old Sovtek 50W tube midget head. Bought years ago to learn guitar properly but never got round to it. New addition is a Mapex kit (which I have no ability or desire to use) to make drummer more reliable.


----------



## dago001 (30/8/11)

Cocko said:


> Sounds like its pretty sweet mate! - good work!
> 
> Seriously, how the f*cking good is a Cajon for jam with the acoustic?!?! Check out the Meinl site for vids if you really need to know how versatile they are!
> 
> ...



:icon_offtopic: Check out Arunachala Satgunasingam on yuotube. He plays percussion with Lloyd Spiegel. Frickin awsome. Best percussionist I have seen live


----------



## Cocko (30/8/11)

LagerBomb said:


> :icon_offtopic: Check out Arunachala Satgunasingam on yuotube. He plays percussion with Lloyd Spiegel. Frickin awsome. Best percussionist I have seen live



Actually on topic!

Check this shit out - thanks for the tip!



Love the Cajon work at the start but the percussion on guitar stuff from about 3.10 is f%cking amazing!

cheers!


----------



## dago001 (30/8/11)

Cocko said:


> Actually on topic!
> 
> Check this shit out - thanks for the tip!
> 
> ...



Saw them do that live in Launceston about 2 months ago. I had just finished 4 x 12 hour night shifts and on a whim decided to go with my wife and daughter - 1.5 hour drive, bloody tired, 3/4 pissed but that part made the trip worth while. We don't get enough of these type of musos down here, at least not in Burnie. BTW Lloyd Spiegel is worth catching if he is ever your way. One of my favourite guitarists, and probably the guitarist that I try (not very well) to emmulate and use for ideas when playing acoustically. Geoff Achison and Jimi Hocking rock as well.
Cheers
Man my typing sucks after 16 hour shifts :lol:


----------



## Silo Ted (31/8/11)

jlm said:


> In what I'm sure will be a useless attempt to stop this being a guitarist's clusterfuck



WTF is that supposed to mean? There's plenty of non-guitar porn on this thread, or maybe you didn't bother looking at what has been posted. Shall I add to my photos with pics of my piccolo, viola, flute and sax to even the balance ? Let's REALLY take this away from guitars (oh, an isn't a bass still a guitar?)

Nath, will respond tomorrow to your question. Nothing to be excited about though, and the stratocaster destruction is a planned art expression in the making. I want see how indestructible the instrument is and still be able to hold tune


----------



## Lecterfan (31/8/11)

jlm said:


> how many guitarists does it take to beat another guitarist off....10. 1 do do the jacking off, 9 to say I can do that but faster)






jlm said:


> for when I want to try to play Carcass tunes.



Nice. :chug:


----------



## Cocko (31/8/11)

Q: How do you know when there is a guitarist at your party?


A: Dont worry, He'll tell ya... [Dead pan delivery needed]


----------



## Silo Ted (1/9/11)

Cocko said:


> Q: How do you know when there is a guitarist at your party?
> 
> 
> A: Dont worry, He'll tell ya... [Dead pan delivery needed]




Q: How do you know when there is a guitarist homebrewer at your party?

Same answer


----------



## jlm (1/9/11)

Silo Ted said:


> (oh, an isn't a bass still a guitar?)



Knew I'd get picked up on that. As for your flute, keep that stuff in the Show Us Your Flute thread.


----------



## Dave70 (1/9/11)

In line with the porn theme, I've had a hard on for the stylings of Tool drummer Danny Carey since the early nineties. The guy is simply on another level. 
Though I'm currently on the hunt for an electronic kit, if the powerball man came a knockin, I'd be e-mailing Sonor with my credit card details.
Then possibly a builder experienced in extensions and sound proofing..

Here's a slightly cheesy virtual rendition you can play by scrolling over it.
Go on, have a bash - you know you want to.

(bottom of page, click on tools in the creepy pentagram)

http://www.dannycarey.com/home.html


In the flesh.


----------



## petesbrew (1/9/11)

jlm said:


> In what I'm sure will be a useless attempt to stop this being a guitarist's clusterfuck (how many guitarists does it take to beat another guitarist off....10. 1 do do the jacking off, 9 to say I can do that but faster)
> 
> The apple of my eye. Punchy like a piano, necks a little chunky but is relatively short, Body is nice and thin but not real well balanced unless you're playing it up around your ears so put a second strap knob on it, will get around to finding a genuine Ric one one day...
> View attachment 47957


Interesting Ric bass. So it's a knockoff? What brand?


----------



## Dave70 (1/9/11)

jlm said:


> will get around to finding a genuine Ric one one day...
> View attachment 47957



E-mail Roger Glover and make him an offer. I read somewhere he's switched to those ridiculous looking Steinberger things.
He's probably got a bunch of Riks gathering dust in the spare room of some English manor house.


----------



## bowie in space (1/9/11)

My Ricky. Lefty 330 fireglow circa 1986


----------



## bowie in space (1/9/11)

Cole Clark Fat Lady 2.


----------



## bowie in space (1/9/11)

My favourite pedal. Rich tone and great sustain. Hand made by Neil Crowther original drummer from Split Enz in his factory shed somewhere in the NZ countryside. A drummer making excellent guitar pedals? I know!

I've also got a few others but this is my fav.


----------



## jlm (1/9/11)

petesbrew said:


> Interesting Ric bass. So it's a knockoff? What brand?



Ah no, its a real ric, a 4003. I meant to say I'll get around to getting a real ric strap bolt (to replace the cheapy I put on to solve the balance issue). So, after I started the pissing on guitar players earlier, I guess I'll start the gags about stupid bass players then. Well I can't because there aren't any. Funnily enough I was trawling Ebay yesterday and saw a lot of chinese ric bass knockoffs called a "King Richard" that go for a couple of hundred bucks.


----------



## dago001 (1/9/11)

jlm said:


> Ah no, its a real ric, a 4003. I meant to say I'll get around to getting a real ric strap bolt (to replace the cheapy I put on to solve the balance issue). So, after I started the pissing on guitar players earlier, I guess I'll start the gags about stupid bass players then. *Well I can't because there aren't any.* Funnily enough I was trawling Ebay yesterday and saw a lot of chinese ric bass knockoffs called a "King Richard" that go for a couple of hundred bucks.



MMM Where do we start
How many bass players does it take to change a light bulb?
One, but the guitar player has to show him how to do it. 

How many Metal bass players does it take to change a light bulb?
Five -- 1 to change the light bulb and 4 to keep the guitarist from hogging all the light. 

How many Rock bass players does it take to change a light bulb?
No one ever bothered to notice! 

Son: "Daddy, I want to grow up and be a bass player."
Father: "Son, you can't have it both ways." 

Why are there four strings on a bass?
Three are spares.

What is the difference between a vacuum cleaner and a drunk bass player?
You have to plug one of them in before it sucks. 

And my own presonal favourite

One night at Club Chintz, the mindreader closes her set by reading the mind of the each of the musicians in the band.

First, she reads the mind of the lead guitarist:
"Wow, look at all the cute chicks who showed up tonight! I bet they're all here to see me. Good crowd!"

Then the drummer:
"Look at that crowd! With this many people in the house, we're going to make good money tonight!"

Then the Keyboard player:
"Yeesh, look at that crowd. None of them will ever truly appreciate all of my talent. What a bunch of losers."

Finally, the Bass player:
"E E E E E E E E A A A A A A A A E E E E E E E E..."


----------



## jlm (1/9/11)

I can honestly say I can only relate to 75% of those.......


----------



## Silo Ted (1/9/11)

jlm said:


> I can honestly say I can only relate to 75% of those.......



That's because he can't count any further, having lost both thumbs and half a finger :lol: :lol:


----------



## Silo Ted (1/9/11)

More from Ted's shed......

My missus loves a bit of hot sax, but objects to the sticky fingering of this instrument. 





And here's a _very old_ viola


----------



## bignath (1/9/11)

LagerBomb said:


> MMM Where do we start
> How many bass players does it take to change a light bulb?
> One, but the guitar player has to show him how to do it.
> 
> ...



Or:

Did you hear about the drummer who locked his keys in the car?

Took them an hour to get the bass player out....


*License to sling shit granted, as i am a drummer who also plays guitar and bass.


----------



## Silo Ted (2/9/11)

Big Nath said:


> *License to sling shit granted, as i am a drummer who also plays guitar and bass.



But are you a drummer like THIS.....?


----------



## dago001 (2/9/11)

Dragged this out of the cupboard - belonged to me mum. She could only play afew songs on it. Its a real bitch to tune as well. Mum played The Rose on it a few million times, consequently I cant stand to hear that song.




Its a Chromoharp, also known as an AutoHarp. 
Check out Brayn Bowers at the Birchmere on Youtube. Audio drops out for about 30 second halfway through. Its amazing what this bloke can do. Thank god he didn't waste his talent on playing bass guitar (just joking - but someone else started it). 
I think June Carter also played one, but have never heard any of her playing.


----------



## bignath (2/9/11)

Silo Ted said:


> But are you a drummer like THIS.....?





No, as much as i love tool, and he is a great drummer, there's other's out there that inspire me way more.

Like this guy for example:



Absolute classic!


----------



## Silo Ted (3/9/11)

Apart from being a show-pony, I fail to hear any truly inspiring playing in that drummer's technique. 

Ginger Baker does it for me, among others. It's all about the paradiddles with Baker :lol:


----------



## dc59 (3/9/11)

Out of curiosity is anyone on this forum also a part of AGGH?
I used to be on here every day a few years ago, and this site always had a similar culture to there. Easy going and helpful people.

To try and keep this Off Topic thread on topic, here are the two I'm currently playing at the moment

A 89' strat plus





and

An 08' Standard





and a shot of my trumpet for those wanting to keep this from being guitar exclusive





P.S. My trumpet playing skills are poor, thought I'd just get that off my chest.


----------



## Duff (4/9/11)

I've got a 2007 Les Paul Standard, as well as a Strat. Bought the Strat almost 20 years ago and still is a nice guitar.

The Les Paul is in this post.


----------



## dago001 (4/9/11)

Dravid said:


> Out of curiosity is anyone on this forum also a part of AGGH?
> I used to be on here every day a few years ago, and this site always had a similar culture to there. Easy going and helpful people.
> 
> To try and keep this Off Topic thread on topic, here are the two I'm currently playing at the moment
> ...



I spy a Tiny Terror or a Dual Terror there Dravid. Greay amp, would love to own either one of them.


----------



## dc59 (7/9/11)

> I spy a Tiny Terror or a Dual Terror there Dravid. Great amp, would love to own either one of them.



Correct, it's a Tiny Terror. Great little amp that nails the classic rock sort of sound. It's versatility ends there unfortunately, but I love what it does. Can also be picked up very cheap these days as well.

Dave.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/9/11)

My pride & joy...


----------



## Simon66 (11/9/11)

Had the Cole Clarke Fat Lady and then I decided I wanted to improve my standing in society and bought the Gold Tone White Lady.

Cheer Simon


----------



## leiothrix (11/9/11)

Slightly off topic -- as someone who has never played anything but would like to play an electric guitar (and is a lefty), any tips? I.e. what to get, how to learn, anything really.

Worth a shot . . .


----------



## petesbrew (11/9/11)

leiothrix said:


> Slightly off topic -- as someone who has never played anything but would like to play an electric guitar (and is a lefty), any tips? I.e. what to get, how to learn, anything really.
> 
> Worth a shot . . .


Leftie guitars often attract a 10% surcharge. Get around this by buying a double cutaway guitar like an SG, or a flying V, or learn how to play right handed like I did.
Don't get a guitar hero.
Yamaha's make awesome affordable instruments - I've owned 4 (2 still owned and loved).
twelve strings are a bitch to restring & tune, but they sound frickin unreal.
Do it, guitars are awesome.


----------



## bignath (11/9/11)

Dravid said:


> Correct, it's a Tiny Terror. Great little amp that nails the classic rock sort of sound. It's versatility ends there unfortunately, but I love what it does. Can also be picked up very cheap these days as well.
> 
> Dave.



True.

I (this threads OP), play through a Dual Terror. Much like the tiny terror with the classic rock stuff, but at twice the ampage (30watts) there is enough headroom to do the clean thing too.

Would have bought the tiny terror but needed a clean sound also, so i ended up going with the Dual. Don't use the second channel, just use my arsenal of stomp boxes to get my dirt sound.

30watts of all valve is bloody loud too! Typically run it on half everything and get my tone changes from my feet. Works great. 

Also, if anyone has considered getting one of the EH 22 calibre or 44 magnum type amps - i have one for rehearsing and as a gigging backup, and the 44 kicks ass in a big way. Look into them if you want something small, loud, that actually sounds much nicer than you'd every imagine.
Only use my Orange at actual gigs these days....

Action shot from last nights show:


----------



## mesa99 (18/9/11)

ESP LTD, got it second hand, just for thrashing. Sounds good enough now, but I shall get around to replacing the humbucker with a chunky EMG pickup one day.

SWMBO calls it the Bat Guitar.


----------



## bowie in space (20/9/11)

leiothrix said:


> Slightly off topic -- as someone who has never played anything but would like to play an electric guitar (and is a lefty), any tips? I.e. what to get, how to learn, anything really.
> 
> Worth a shot . . .



I was told to learn on an acoustic but didn't. You can get plenty of cheap electrics and small amp combos. It's heaps of fun learning. I taught myself to play and don't regret that at all. You develop your own style, just like AG brewing :icon_cheers: 

Oh, and lefty's rule :super:


----------



## Silo Ted (20/9/11)

Just buy a righty and restring it. This was good enough for Hendrix, so I dare say it will be good for a beginner

How many lefty famous players are out there. Hendrix, Cobain, McCartney, Blackmore, BB King, Robert Fripp, Tony Iommi. 

a conspiracy I reckon, borne from the devil himself


----------



## bignath (20/9/11)

I'm actually left handed, but play all musical instruments like a right handed person.....

Then again, i am first and foremost a drummer, so i am, by design half retarded to start with!!

See if you can comfortably play like a right hander. It has huge benefits. From someone who until the last few years used to also work in the music instrument retail industry, if you can play right handed, you'll be able to go into any music store and pick up some guitars to try out. Hugely more complicated once someone comes into a store and says "oh, by the way, i'm left handed". 

A lot of stores won't carry left handed guitars as it's not playing the percentages on customer needs, as a huge percentage play right handed. Personally i think this is stupid, as you need to cater for everyone to a point. As a result all the stores i've ever worked in have had left handed guitars hanging on the wall ready to go, but i've been in countless stores as a customer over the years, and noticed no lefty's at all......


----------



## petesbrew (21/9/11)

Big Nath said:


> I'm actually left handed, but play all musical instruments like a right handed person.....
> 
> Then again, i am first and foremost a drummer, so i am, by design half retarded to start with!!
> 
> ...


Yeah I never even thought guitars came left handed when I started playing in school. My guitar tutor lent me a lefty for a week, but I couldn't be bothered relearning. More range of guitars available to me this way, plus you can pick up anyone's guitar for a bash.

Plenty of great cheap guitar packs out there to start off with. Once you decide you like playing guitar, you can upgrade to an axe suitable to your style.


----------



## leiothrix (21/9/11)

I want to play lefty as that will be more comfortable for me. And making it easier means I'm less likely to give up  



Any tips on where to start? Books, websites, forums or anything?


----------



## bowie in space (22/9/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Just buy a righty and restring it. This was good enough for Hendrix, so I dare say it will be good for a beginner
> 
> How many lefty famous players are out there. Hendrix, Cobain, McCartney, Blackmore, BB King, Robert Fripp, Tony Iommi.
> 
> a conspiracy I reckon, borne from the devil himself



Albert King played guitar left handed, not BB King.


----------



## bowie in space (22/9/11)

bowie in space said:


> Albert King played guitar left handed, not BB King.



In fact, Robert Fripp and Ritchie Blackmore were not lefty's either. Where did you get this information from?

Hendrix, Cobain McCartney and Iommi all played left handed, not the other three on your list.


----------



## bowie in space (22/9/11)

leiothrix said:


> I want to play lefty as that will be more comfortable for me. And making it easier means I'm less likely to give up
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on where to start? Books, websites, forums or anything?




DO NOT feel obligated to buy a right handed guitar and restring it. You'll then need to change the nut and the end of the fretboard, and besides you'll look like a Hendrix impersonating twat. Left handed guitars look better anyway  

Like I said buy a cheap guitar/amp combo. Just about any guitar shop in Australia will have some sort of cheap left handed guitar(s).

It only gets frustrating as a lefty when you want to progress and buy a better guitar. That's when the range becomes hard to find.

I got my Rickenbacker from Jackson's rare guitars in Sydney. I bought in online and had it delivered to my house in Brisbane for an extra $30. I didn't even try it before I bought it. A bit risky, but I know they have a great reputation.

There is a shop in WA that is devoted to left handed guitars. I can't remember the name of the business, but you can google it. Other than that there's good ol' ebay.

Don't worry about books, dvd's, etc. Just learn a few chords. You can get chords off the net, then search chords/music/lyrics for you favourite songs/artists and play along. Then you can start writing your own stuff!


----------



## Lecterfan (28/9/11)

Any of you fancy gee-tarrists out there had experience with bare knuckle pickups?

I can't play for shit (I'm a drummer by trade), but I slog along with a gibson V and an orange thunderverb 50 (after getting rid of a vintage 1981 100w 2203 because I was tired of never turning the volume past 3 even in big venues)...anyway, I prefer passive pickups in the bridge and am thinking of getting rid of the DiMarzio Super Distortions and am looking at the bare knuckle miracle man.

Any comments about bare knuckle p'ups in general?


----------



## real_beer (28/9/11)

bowie in space said:


> Albert King played guitar left handed, not BB King.


And he didn't change the strings around, so the high E was on top & most of his bends were pulled not pushed. Andy Aledort (a good beer name) said SRV told him Albert played in standard tuning, tuned down 1 1/2 steps. He also didn't use the bottom two string much.

There's a number of lefties that play right handed but I've always wondered if they might just have an ambidextrous bent.

This might help lefties make up their mind whether to learn right handed:
http://leftyfretz.com/should-i-learn-guita...or-left-handed/

I think the second item "How Do I Discover What Is Best For Me?" probably hits the nail on the head.


----------



## dago001 (28/9/11)

:icon_offtopic: 
Nah real_beer. I would think of Albert Collins as the Telecaster Master. Ice Pickin' all the way.
LagerBimb


----------



## petesbrew (29/9/11)

real_beer said:


> And he didn't change the strings around, so the high E was on top & most of his bends were pulled not pushed. Andy Aledort (a good beer name) said SRV told him Albert played in standard tuning, tuned down 1 1/2 steps. He also didn't use the bottom two string much.
> 
> There's a number of lefties that play right handed but I've always wondered if they might just have an ambidextrous bent.
> 
> ...


Nice link that. Too late to me to relearn. It might be out of sync with my wah foot, turning my wah face into something a little bit awkward as I try to keep balanced.


----------



## jayse (29/9/11)

From memory I think dick dale might have been another of the lefty playing a right handed guitar strung for a right hander.



Lecterfan said:


> Any of you fancy gee-tarrists out there had experience with bare knuckle pickups?
> 
> I can't play for shit (I'm a drummer by trade), but I slog along with a gibson V and an orange thunderverb 50 (after getting rid of a vintage 1981 100w 2203 because I was tired of never turning the volume past 3 even in big venues)...anyway, I prefer passive pickups in the bridge and am thinking of getting rid of the DiMarzio Super Distortions and am looking at the bare knuckle miracle man.
> 
> Any comments about bare knuckle p'ups in general?



Slight smart arse post but if you want better tone I'd trade the V for a Les Paul or like guitar.  The super distortion to me in a V is OK but still not quite there, lacks some sustain and body, in saying that I am usually drunk as 15 sailors everytime I have played my mates (and fellow AHBers)one.

Been drunken Jamming every Thursday lately so if I remember will take the camera tonight and post my gear.


----------



## Lecterfan (29/9/11)

jayse said:


> From memory I think dick dale might have been another of the lefty playing a right handed guitar strung for a right hander.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aaah ask a question about bottling and get told to buy kegs hahaha :lol: 

I agree, an LP would be wonderful if I had the money, but I found the improvement in tone from stock 500T to DM super distortion was huge. ALso DM tone zone in the V was really nice through the 2203. Thus, I have a lot of faith in using different pickups as long as the basic guitar itself is ok, and I have no issues with gibson's V - had it for many years, survived many gigs and knocks and still has plenty of tone. If the bare knuckle pick ups can make bolt-on alder wood sound chunky then I think they should go alright in a mahogany body.... BUT, was jut wondering if anyone had experience with them.


----------



## real_beer (29/9/11)

petesbrew said:


> Nice link that. Too late to me to relearn. It might be out of sync with my wah foot, turning my wah face into something a little bit awkward as I try to keep balanced.


Now, now Pete let's not think like that! If you liked the last link this one should inspire you to try: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Django_Reinhardt
Some people just have an unbelievable spirit that shines no matter what life throws at them. On second thoughts though he didn't have to worry about a wah pedal :lol: 

On a lighter note, while not a lefty John Fogarty took himself away after CCR disbanded to relearn how to play the guitar properly. He was apparently unhappy that his pinky always just hung in the air doing nothing all the time, a trait exhibited by most other guitarist at the time  . And back on the topic of equipment porn, I think he must have one of the biggest on road guitar collections, in the dvd's I have of his concerts he uses a different guitar nearly every song! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/9/11)

my toys:

'73 lead & bass 1987 50w. 30w greenbacks in the cab.
the guitar is a Jap SG copy. Greco. not sure what year but early 70s. original except for grover tuners.

have a few other pieces of firewood with strings on them, including my prized hello kitty squire.

not really gigging any more, work & beer take up too much time.


----------



## petesbrew (3/10/11)

Envious of the amp & effect setup, Liam.
As for the SG copy, the Japs did apparently do some brilliant gibson copies back in the 70s, if I've heard/read right.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/10/11)

I've also heard this. It's a nice guitar, pretty well played though, could do with a refret. It was made before they started cracking down on Jap copies, only major difference I think is that it has a bolt on neck. Not that it matters, but someone told me that the same factory which made that Greco now makes Fenders, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## petesbrew (3/10/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I've also heard this. It's a nice guitar, pretty well played though, could do with a refret. It was made before they started cracking down on Jap copies, only major difference I think is that it has a bolt on neck. Not that it matters, but someone told me that the same factory which made that Greco now makes Fenders, but don't quote me on that.


I've got a hondo II LP copy in the garage that belongs to my brother in law that has factory fitted Dimarzio Humbuckers's.
I was cleaning it up for him (broken nuts, tuners & missing fret markings) but it's taken a few years now. I have plans to finish it for him by xmas.

Always loved the Gibson SG's, but then I saw my Yamaha and loved that shape even more.  and it was a fraction of the price!


----------



## bignath (3/10/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> the guitar is a Jap SG copy. Greco. not sure what year but early 70s. original except for grover tuners.



Awesome guitar the Greco's....It's quite widely known to people in the industry, that a lot of the Greco stuff, actually outplayed the guitars they were trying to clone. Hold on to that guitar mate, it's a keeper.

Last resort, if you ever sell it, don't let anyone try and tell you "oh, it's just a shit copy of (insert famous brand here) guitar". They are excellent pieces of gear in their own right.

What's the orange pedal next to your wah?

Envious BigNath


----------



## petesbrew (4/10/11)

A workmate told me about this new "game" this morning.

http://rocksmith.ubi.com/rocksmith/en-US/home/

Once I see it in the bargain bins I'll get it. (as for any game, I mean screw paying $100 when I can easily wait a year & pay $30).


----------



## bowie in space (24/9/12)

Latest addition to the family. 2011 Lefty Standard American Stratocaster. Got it from Billy Hyde's in the Valley as part of their closing down sale. Good deal too. I'm tempted to buy the Jazz Bass too.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/9/12)

Big Nath said:


> What's the orange pedal next to your wah?
> 
> Envious BigNath


I only just saw this Nath. It's a Catalinbread SCOD.


----------



## sponge (24/9/12)

I didn't even realise this thread existed... touche ahb... touche...

I'm primarily a guitarist, but started off learning bass 10 years ago and played drums in my spare time. 

A couple of months ago I managed to pick up one of these

Lovely delay pedal with the mods. Without being as good as a tape echo, its a lovely bit of gear. 

I don't have a picture of my axe, but it is a LP Supreme that was given to me by my parents for my 18th birthday when they found it it was my alltime favourite guitar. 

Really keen on grabbing a PRS as well at some stage as theyre a beautifully made guitar, and also means I have something to play that I'm not as worried about gigging with since the LP will always remain so close to my heart.


Sponge


----------



## bowie in space (24/9/12)

More pictures sponge, or they don't exist, just sayin...





sponge said:


> I didn't even realise this thread existed... touche ahb... touche...
> 
> I'm primarily a guitarist, but started off learning bass 10 years ago and played drums in my spare time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxt (25/9/12)

Got this new last week:

Comes with Burstbuckers. I like the neck but I am swapping out the bridge for a Seth lover.
New bone nut, set up and new Gotoh tail piece and bridge = One smoking Les Paul sound.


----------



## Maxt (25/9/12)

And some more..my Peter Ponzol Keilwerth tenor


----------



## black_labb (25/9/12)

I spent a fair bit of time building guitars/bass guitars and amps as a hobby. I have slowed down to the point of just doing some so that I can envision myself actually finishing most of the projects I started. 







This is a bass rig I built. The amp runs 6 6550's and can put out 300w. Currently I have the head apart so that I can rebuild the preamp circuit to get the sound where I want it.





Here is few things. Notably a guitar and a bass I've built. The guitar was my first build from stratch and I'm pretty happy with it, though the neck angle looks a bit odd to me amongst a few other things. Plays well and sounds great but the solid walnut body means it weighs alot. That amp is a 70W amp that I built with some second hand stuff including some old TV tubes instead of audio tubes. Sounds very nice and has a really nice breakup point. the 15" speaker cab was the top one in the above photo before it was finished, the other is an aussie made 4x12 from the 70's.












The bass in the photos above is one I built. I used the technique fender uses on their maple necks where they put the truss rod in the back so that the neck is one piece, but I used a 5 piece laminate of new guinea rosewood, wenge, zebrano, wenge, NG rosewood. Having a neck through design gives the instrument a pretty cool look where you have the same timber laminate through the whole instrument front and back. The finish on this and the guitar above is danish oil which I love on instruments for it's feel and natural look. 





Here are 2 holden/wasp amps made in marrackville in the 70's. They both run 4x6550's at around 700v making for VERY loud amps. They also sound great, though the circuitboard material isn't great. I've since sold one of them and completely rebuilt the other using point to point circuits as the circuit board material was starting to conduct and made the amp very buzzy. I kept the same circuit.


----------



## Lecterfan (25/9/12)

black_labb said:


> I spent a fair bit of time building guitars/bass guitars and amps as a hobby. I have slowed down to the point of just doing some so that I can envision myself actually finishing most of the projects I started.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bum (25/9/12)

I...I've never posted in this thread? I know I've read it tonnes of times. How does that happen?

Haven't played in ages but I've got:

Maton Mastersound MS2000STD (gold)
Trace Elliot SuperTramp Twin (back when they were still green, predating the not so great valve pre-amp-ish era models)
Sovtek Big Muff PI (old green type)
BOSS Hyper-Fuzz 2
MXR Blue Box (crazy octave fuzz)
Danelectro Daddy-o (looks like a toy but is fairly useful on small doses)
Pro Co Rat (modded)

Some old recording gear (digital) that I haven't used in years but think about pulling out every day...


----------



## Maxt (26/9/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Super-arpeggio playing means nothing without an ear and feel for tone...whereas the guys with tone can hold one note for 3 minutes and it works...and works better than can be expected (like the piece of shit guitars with a decent pickup in them expecting layers of plywood to sound like mahogany all of a sudden).



Wow you really have gone from being a drummer to a guitarist! Reminds me of the joke: How many guitarists does it take to change a lightbulb? A: 100. One to change it and 99 to stand around saying they could have done it faster, with more feel, etc.

As for having guitars that are not 'big brand'. The best bit of advice I ever heard about how to know if your guitar was any good: Give it to the best payer you know and see if it sounds nice in their hands. 

Have heard _plenty_ of guys over the years make very expensive gear sound like shite. 

Practice cures most tone problems- J. Suhr


----------



## Maxt (26/9/12)

Black_labb, I got into making a gear this year as well. I always wanted a 2x12 speaker cab that wasn't aimed at the back of my legs. I also did a lot of research on side by side v stacked speakers. There's a reason hifi speakers are the way they are (sound), and why guitar stacks are the way they are (looks!).


----------



## Lecterfan (26/9/12)

Maxt said:


> Have heard _plenty_ of guys over the years make very expensive gear sound like shite.
> 
> Practice cures most tone problems- J. Suhr



Ha! How true - but playing with/listening to countless metal bands running terrible amp/pedal board combos can wear out the ears pretty quickly. I'm not knocking gear as much as I am the use of it...so...errr...long way to say I agree with you; I didn't mean for my post to come off as brand-snobby - tone comes from the player and the utilisation of gear for sure.

But seriously, knock out some crunchy 12 bar on those WASP amps and you can feel the dirt from sunbury between your toes haha...


----------



## sponge (26/9/12)

bowie in space said:


> More pictures sponge, or they don't exist, just sayin...



My phone camera never works and I don't own a digital camera... everything I capture is stored in the old memory banks of the brain, which are on a very downward spiral...

Obviously my word does not come into play here


----------



## black_labb (26/9/12)

Lecterfan said:


> I own some nice shit, gig regularly and retract my humble statement form approx a year ago ( - both in regards to gear and ability, I have two gibsons, a V and an explorer, both with Bareknuckle painkillers in them and through an orange 50 watt with gain on 11 they chew up and spit out most other rigs we play with)...but the above is very sexy, and having messed with some WASP stuff I am happy to say that is some serious tone right there. Super-arpeggio playing means nothing without an ear and feel for tone...whereas the guys with tone can hold one note for 3 minutes and it works...and works better than can be expected (like the piece of shit guitars with a decent pickup in them expecting layers of plywood to sound like mahogany all of a sudden). The WASP/Holden stuff has great tone, awesome setup(s) dude!!!




Thanks



Maxt said:


> Black_labb, I got into making a gear this year as well. I always wanted a 2x12 speaker cab that wasn't aimed at the back of my legs. I also did a lot of research on side by side v stacked speakers. There's a reason hifi speakers are the way they are (sound), and why guitar stacks are the way they are (looks!).



Very true. Also think about how people claim smaller speakers have more high frequency and larger ones more bass because larger speakers have larger spaces between the edges and the highs cancel eachother out. then they go an put 4 smaller speakers in a square arrangement and ignore the distance between the speakers. Get speakers that sound good.

I've got a pair of 12" guitar speakers I've been meaning to put into a cab, though I love my openbacked 2x10.


----------



## Maxt (28/9/12)

O.T, I had a gig last night and was not driving so could have a few drinks. In this situation I usually sneak a small bottle of vodka and buy softdrink (why don't band get free drinks anymore?!) Anyway, I was charged $4 for a schooner of lemon squash. $4! When did post mix get so expensive?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/9/12)

You're playing at the wrong pubs if you don't get a rider! 
I'd speak to the promoter...


----------



## bum (28/9/12)

Ya, I've been out of the game a little while but even FOH used to get free drinks. Something is wrong there.


----------



## sponge (28/9/12)

Just ordered some dimarzio pup's for an old cort that I am working on upgrading at the moment...

I'll just be using this guitar to test pickups and (although guitar buildp/materials/etc) will all affect the sound through a pickup, can swap them over on some of the other guitars if I find anything i fall in love with...


----------



## jlm (28/9/12)

Last gig I played in bris there were no free drinks for anyone....luckily I had a keg of Munich dunkel in the van.


----------



## sponge (28/9/12)

jlm said:


> Last gig I played in bris there were no free drinks for anyone....luckily I had a keg of Munich dunkel in the van.



You sir, are a genius!


----------



## Maxt (28/9/12)

No rider in country pubs, but we did have some smashed ladies (was Lismore Cup race day) doing pole dancing in front of us.


----------



## jyo (28/9/12)

jlm said:


> Last gig I played in bris there were no free drinks for anyone....luckily I had a keg of Munich dunkel in the van.




That is gold!


----------

